# Very unique, difficult to solve, complicated condition with my precious Betta. HELP!



## akhan (Nov 29, 2012)

I've had JB, a crowntail male betta fish, now for around 1 year. He's in a 1.5 gal filtered and aerated tank normally, and sometimes I might put him in a smaller treatment tank that holds probably a liter. If in the small tank, I'll rinse it out and give him a one hundred percent water change every two days, and do a partial water change, almost 75% everyday to get the uneaten food and the feces out. If in the big tank, I'll do partial water changes everyday, usually between 25% and 50%. I'll rinse out the tank and do a one hundred percent water change every week or every two weeks. His water conditions are all great and normal, as the vet said. I feed him betta buffet flakes (3 or 4 small ones) and as many pellets as he'll eat once each morning. Sometimes I'll give him a treat of bloodworms, mysis, or daphnia. I've been trying to figure out a solution to the problem or condition he's had since this past September, and I would appreciate any insight since he means so much to me. I want him to be in the best condition he can be, and I've listened to so much advice and taken so much advice, and sometimes it can get quite overwhelming. The worst is when people say or think why are you doing so much for a fish? It's so unappreciative of such a beautiful and intelligent animal, that I've truly formed a strong attachment too. I think every creature's life should be given the sort of importance we'd want. It's important to me to try all I can that is within my means of arranging to make him better; it's what I endeavor to always do, and I think you all might be able to understand and perhaps appreciate that.

I started to notice his tail and fin tips getting shorter in the summer. Sometimes his tail tips would bend and I was told that's pretty normal with crowntails. Sometime in September, I noticed a nodule like bump, same color as his tail, forming near the base of his tail. Around maybe October or November he started losing large chunks of tail tissue and the bump grew and began to have a white growth over it that reduced itself and became larger from time to time. I took him with me on a long car trip in November, and after that the opposite side had a black smudge (opposite the side with the white growth). Over time the tail tissue in that region began to disintegrate and shorten and shorten no matter what treatments were provided. This progressed until he was left with a fork-like tail of two stubs, pretty much black. One stub receded all the way down, and but he still has the other stub. He just recently got a big, clean hole in his dorsal fin, and it may have a bit of a small black outer lining. We just recently had him with us on a 4 hours drive so the stress or movement may have caused it, or something else. I just noticed it yesterday and it looks slightly smaller today so maybe it's healing?

When I first noticed the nodule, I tried many different options. I treated with bettafix conservatively. I bought a medication from a fish store named polyguard, using advice from someone there. I tried that but it didn't help. I also tried aquarium salt, and I didn't find that to be of help either. After the tail tissue chunks began to fall out and the white growth appeared, it made me really frustrated in finding a solution so I found an exotic vet specialist who would see fish. I wanted him to be diagnosed and treated right away before more tissue wasted away. A previous fin snip showed _Ambiphyra a parasite_, and later cytology revealed gram-positive cocci bacteria. The lesion had minimal response to formalin, metronidazole, Panacur, Sulfatrim, amoxicillin, and Baytril. The _Ambiphyra_ resolved after metronidazole. The tail continued to erode after resolution of _Ambiphyra_. The only other option the vet suggested then was to do a biopsy and send it to a histopath specialist. The report said the following:

All of the submitted tissue consists of sheets of macrophages and melanomacrophages with numerous small elongate gold refractive crystals present, many of which appear to be within the macrophages. The crystals resemble oxalates. There is no microscopic evidence of infection. The cause for the accumulation of crystalline material is uncertain. Is it possible that some crystalline foreign material became embedded in the skin of the fish at this site, stimulating a granulomatous inflammatory response that has continued to enlarge? Examining the environment of this fish is recommended. Oxalate crystals, in particular, can be found in some plants, and if there are live plants in the tank, this may be a source for the material. Unfortunately because there is so much crystalline material within this lesion, the lesion may continue to persist and enlarge unless the entire lesion is removed surgically.

There were live plants in his tank some months ago but those were thrown out. I was unfortunately cleaning his tank with soap in the past so I don't know if residue from that may have been the source of the crystals. I also used attison's betta spa which is brown/golden, has a lot of different ingredients but I don't know if this would be the source. 

The only methods of treatment my vet was able to provide from the report was removal of all the tissue with the crystalline material, which is something we are unable to do with my fish; the reasons being because he is so small and also because he has lost basically all tail tissue except for that one stub. So my vet has told me that's an implausible solution. The only other option Dr. Hannon could suggest were anti-inflammatories. But that was also something he advised against since there are many dangerous side effects that could result from short term or long term use of anti-inflammatory products on a fish. And he has no idea what amount would be appropriate to administer to obtain a particular blood concentration, so he's ruled this out as well as a plausible solution or treatment. Is there anything else you can suggest treatment-wise, other than what I have already mentioned? Is there anyway to help him grow back his lost tail tissue?

I also want to try to better understand how this happened- so can you let me know if my theories make sense? The crystalline material became embedded in the tail tissue, creating lesions and activating his immune system. His immune system (as well as secondary infections from bacteria or parasites) caused the necrosis of the tail tissue. His immune system launched an attack on that crystalline embedded region, causing that tissue to die away. The white growth was actually the WBC involved in the immune attack in that tail base region. So the necrosis and dissipation of the tail and white growth were all results of an immune response to the embedded crystalline material?

The only advice Dr. Hannon could provide was to administer an antibiotic to my fish's water one week out of the month just as a prophylactic to prevent any further infections to his current tail lesions. If there is any better advice or treatment suggestions you can provide that could be more of a solution to the problem of crystals embedded in his tissue, I would greatly appreciate it.

Recently he developed a large clean hole in his dorsal fin- maybe from the stress of a long car trip with me? How can I help him heal from that. Unfortunately today he jumped out when I was cleaning his tank and he landed all the way on the floor- it tore his hole a little larger, and I was so worried about any damage he may have faced from the fall but he seems to be active and swimming and acting normally thank goodness. Any suggestions on ways to help him heal and recover from what he's been going through? I've posted here in the past and haven't received much advice or solely criticisms instead of help, so I hope you can understand I'm trying to make my fishy all better and it would mean so much to me to have your support. Thank you!


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

Hi Akhan,

Well, you've definitely tried to determine the cause of this!

I've just contacted two people: Sakura8 and Percyfyshshelley. They may be able to give you some advice.


----------



## NorthernLights (Mar 2, 2012)

Treating this is way out of my league but I wanted to tell you how happy it makes me to see someone trying so hard for their fish. Fish are living creatures; they have a central nervous system, they feel pain, stress, etc. It's really heartwarming to see someone who cares so much!


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Hi akhan, LittleBlue asked me to take a look at this thread. Wow. I'm really touched that you've gone to such lengths to care for your fish. Amazing.  I'm sorry you have not received much help or received criticism in the past. That's not good. I'm glad you have come back to the site.

That said, I'm definitely no veterinarian so I'm not sure if I can be of much help but I'll give you my thoughts, for whatever they're worth.

Your theory definitely makes sense. When fish are attacked by foreign objects like parasites etc, their first reaction is to create excess slime coat to dislodge it. If that fails, the immune system will most likely treat that object as a potential disease and attack it. As long as his immune system stays strong and is not compromised, his body will probably continue to try and fight off its perceived disease. The important part is to keep that immune system as strong as possible.

My first thought is possibly trying to clean the lesion using formalin as a direct application. You could possibly try applying potassium permanganate directly as well but this has a possibility of burning the tissue. I know it can be applied to the eye in cases of cloudy eye.

I'm not sure I would add an antibiotic every month as I feel that's a good way to cause bacteria to build up a resistance. If you did want to try an antibiotic just once, I'd recommend erythromycin or tetracycline as they are both gram positive antibiotics. You may also consider trying Seachem Kanaplex (kanamycin) as well, as it is a broad spectrum antibiotic that has not yet been abused to the point where it's no longer effective. 

If you want to try and prevent any further infections, rather than an antibiotic, giving a methylene blue bath once a month may be just as effective and not as potentially harmful. Meth blue is a good disease preventative; any time you see a betta in a cup of blue water, that water has been treated with meth blue. Adding Kordon Fish Protector or Stress Coat while using meth blue wil also cause the polymers to adhere more to the skin so they can attack bacteria and other potential pathogens. Beware: this stuff stains like crazy!

Just offhand, it seems unlikely that his tail will ever grow back completely because it sounds like the tissue has taken a lot of damage and scar tissue alone may prevent regrowth. But as long as we can keep that lesion clean and infection free, that's what matters. 

Again, I'm not sure what help I can offer but I will certainly give my support and my best wishes to you and your little guy.


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

> So the necrosis and dissipation of the tail and white growth were all results of an immune response to the embedded crystalline material?


Yes, this is likely the case. Oxalate crystals do cause tissue necrosis.

Have you investigated fungi? *Aspergillus* is a fungus that causes the formation of oxalate crystals. There are several aquatic species of it.

From an article about _Aspergillus_ within the lungs:

_"The presence of calcium oxalate crystals in respiratory tract specimens is another important diagnostic clue to the possibility of Aspergillus lung infection....

Oxalic acid has long been known to be a fermentation by-product of Aspergillus fungi, and the precipitation of calcium oxalate crystals in alkaline tissue environments infected by the fungus is a recognized phenomenon. The crystals are themselves potent agents of tissue destruction, causing extensive necrosis....

Of greatest diagnostic value is the observation of both oxalate crystals and typical fungal elements in a single specimen."
_ Source: Birefringent Crystals in a Pulmonary Specimen

--------------------------------------------------------------------

One study investigated 360 freshwater fish that had health issues. When the health issues were caused by molds, _Aspergillus_ accounted for 43.0% of the cases! 
Source: The Assessment Of Mycotic Settlement Of Freshwater Fishes In Egypt

Another study found that 19 out of 24 black moors (a type of goldfish) were infected with fungal infections. Of these, _Aspergillus spp_. were the most prevalent fungi found in 14 fishes (58.3% infection).... _"The high prevalence of Aspergillus in black moor corresponds to the contaminated aquarium water with this fungus. Maintenance of water quality and feeding in pet shops needs attention to prevent fungal infection."_
Source: Some Fungal Pathogens of an Ornamental Fish, Black Moor (Carassius Auratus L.)


----------



## percyfyshshelley (Feb 26, 2013)

Akhan, wow, JB is sure lucky to have a caretaker like you. I really commend you for all the lengths you've gone to for him!
Gosh, I wish I could add something to help. I'm a vet, but not a fish vet, adm I rely on this forum for fish advice.
Having said that, the theory of the I flam story respon to a foreign material (crystals) makes perch sense to me. If JB were a mammal, I would definately try antiinflammatories, but your vet seems to think that may do more harm than good with a fish. Steroids would be something else I. It consider with a mammal, but I don't think that would work with a fish. Plus, steroids suppress the immune system, which is good and bad. They decrease the oversctive inflammatory response but also increa the chance of infection.
Sakura had some really good suggestions. I, too, would worry about using antibiotics as "pulse" therapy. This is done sometimes but there is controversy about how useful it is.
Does anyone know of any natural, fish-safe antiinflammatories? 
Good luck to you. I wish there were some way to get the lesion off of JB.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

It's not an anti-inflammatory but another possibility of treatment is usnea.
http://www.americanaquariumproducts.com/AquariumMedication4.html#usnea

It has supposedly proven to be effective against gram positive bacteria, even mycobacteria, so it could do something against the cocci bacteria that he's dealing with now.


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

I found mention of two anti-inflammatory medications that were used after surgery, along with the dosages of each: 
Ketoprofen (single injection given after surgery, dosage of 2 mg/kg bodyweight IM)
Carboprofen (single injection given after surgery, dosage of 2-4 mg/kg bodyweight IM)
Source: Fundamentals of Ornamental Fish Health, edited by Helen E. Roberts (pages 164 and 191).

(You can access the reference by clicking the link above, then clicking "Search inside this book" (link is on the left side of the screen, just under the image of the book.)


----------



## akhan (Nov 29, 2012)

I want to say I am so moved and so humbled to see your responses. Your appreciation, your encouragement, support, and everything, it all means so much to me. It's so frustrating to have watched the condition of his beautiful tail disintegrate and to not have a clear solution or path of treatment or action. And the fact that I now have some biopsy results and some idea about what's going on, in addition to your amazing and thoroughly-researched advice, it makes me feel worlds apart from where I was with him before. I don't think a simple thank you is enough! 

I've added formalin as a bath, per vet instructions, that was the first treatment I ever gave him for the parasites he had found- that was back in October. I have administered quite a few antibiotics, but those suggestions are helpful. I actually bought kanaplex and was thinking about using it because before the biopsy I actually thought he had mycobacteria since his condition had been so hard to treat. The biopsy had proved otherwise, but for treating future infections I'm glad I have it on hand now. The biopsy was weird in that it was showing as of now there was no proof of infection from any sort of pathogens- no bacteria, no parasites, no anything. Just the oxalate crystals. The methylene blue was a good suggestion as a prophylactic- I think it's in polyguard so I could use that if I need to? I definitely agree about the fact that I don't like the pulse treatment because it could cause bacteria to gain resistance. 

The aspergillus research was extremely interesting. I had no idea the fungus can produce oxalate crystals, and it could have likely been a source. In the biopsy or the fin snips from the past, the vet or the histopath specialist never mentioned seeing any fungi structures or spores, but the fact that it could have been in the tank environment or could have led to the presence of the crystals is still a possibility. Really interesting theory.

I had read about that and had been really interested in usnea. How would I purchase it and do you think it would be safe, how much would I administer and how often, and in which form?

The vet had suggested those anti-inflammatory injections but again advised against it because he said the effects of those would only last 1 or 2 days, based on my fish's metabolism, and then they would need to be re-administered again, which seems like a lot of stress. I would have definitely liked to look into this more, but I'm worried about hurting him.  

Please continue to provide your support and advice. I can't express how much it means to me! He's doing well now, his hole on his dorsal fin all about healed up and he's active and eating normally. He really does mean so much to me, and I'm amazed everyday by him. Let me know what you all think on everything I mentioned, and thank you so much for caring the way you all do about bettas! I'm going to attach a picture of JB from a year ago and one from now that shows the tail damage. I love my little guy <3


----------



## akhan (Nov 29, 2012)




----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

Formalin is one of the treatments listed for _Ambiphyra_ in the Merck Veterinary Manual.

With regard to Usnea, Callistra started a thread on it awhile back: http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=89314. She used to be online a lot, but I haven't seen her recently. I just sent a PM to her, asking if she could take a look at this thread.


----------



## callistra (Jun 29, 2010)

I'm sorry I don't have any experience with Usnea

For rot I use Kanaplex by Seachem. Stress coat by API to reduce fish stress and promote healing and vitachem to promote healing.


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

Found a few journal articles about Usnea:

1) *Determination of antioxidative potential of lichen Usnea ghattensis in vitro*
_The study was aimed at evaluating the antioxidant activities of extract of Usnea ghattensis. The antioxidant activity, reducing power, superoxide anion radical scavenging and free radical scavenging activities were studied.... The results obtained in the present study indicate that U. ghattensis is a potential source of natural antioxidant. _

2) *Effects of water extract of Usnea longissima on antioxidant enzyme activity and mucosal damage caused by indomethacin in rats*
_In this study, the antiulcerogenic effect of a water extract obtained from the lichen species Usnea longissima was investigated (in rats).... The present results indicate that the water extract of U. longissima has a protective effect in indomethacin-induced ulcers, which can be attributed to its antioxidant potential._

3) *Antioxidant and antibacterial activities of lichen Usnea ghattensis in vitro*
_Various solvent extracts of the lichen Usnea ghattensis showed good antioxidant activity.... In addition, these extracts were inhibitory against Bacillus licheniformis, Bacillus megaterium, Bacillus subtilis and Staphylococcus aureus...._

4) *Evaluation of antioxidant potential of the cultured mycobiont of a lichen Usnea ghattensis*
_The results presented herein indicate that extracts of cultured mycobiont of lichen Usnea ghattensis could possibly act as chemopreventing agent with respect to free radical-related diseases._


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Considering that he's missing half his bum, he looks quite happy and optimistic. You've taken such great care of him; if he had been in other situations, he may not have made it this far.

The website that I linked earlier sells Usnea .2oz for $2.49. From what I understand, you boil one sprig of it and that will treat up to 10-20 gallons every day until cured, plus an additional 2 days.
http://www.americanaquariumproducts.com/AquariumMedication4.html#usnea


----------



## akhan (Nov 29, 2012)

Thank you for the articles and the information about usnea! Although of course it makes me worried every time I expose my betta to something new, I really would like to try this out. Especially since I've been noticing his longer stub being eaten on a bit on the end, and I really want to preserve all the tail material he has. 

After use of the formalin bath and some of the other antibiotics the vet had prescribed, the ambiphyra problem was indeed resolved, and the cytology revealed no more signs of infection from bacteria or parasites, but this does not go on to mean that there will be no infections in the future.

From this advice, it seems like I should try usnea, vitachem, and stress coat. I have kanaplex and polyguard and other antibiotics on hand in case I think he has an infection, but since the white growth is always there it definitely makes it hard to tell if there is infection and if I need to treat it.

He's been in his small treatment tank for awhile because I was worried the force of the filter in his bigger tank might damage the delicate tail condition he has going on. I really would like to get him back in the big tank but does anyone know a good way to remove any soap residue that may have been there before or any bacteria or parasites and such. It's been unoccupied for a month or so and I want to make sure he's entering a safe environment if I put him in. Thank you again guys!


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

You can increase the heat to 86 F for a few days and that should take care of any parasites that didn't die off already from the lack of a host. The bacteria probably has died off already or gone dormant; the only way to make completely sure any bacteria are gone is to treat the tank with Kanaplex before you put him back in. Before you put him back, change most of the water and try to rinse the gravel if you can. You don't need to use the filter if you think it's too strong for him; in that size tank, you're relying on water changes mostly to keep the water quality good. 

Good luck and please keep us updated on him.


----------



## akhan (Nov 29, 2012)

He's back in the bigger tank now being treated with kanamycin, and I had added in stress coat today too. I just ordered usnea and vitachem, and I'm hoping so much so that this combination treats him well. Today I watched that last stub he had disintegrate and it made me so very sad. He's very active thankfully, but it was so hard to watch that bit of tail go. Please let me know if there's anything else you all can think of.


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

If the Kanaplex isn't effective, you may want to investigate fungi. (Granulomas are mentioned as a symptom of several.) Here's a good article:

An overview of fungus, fungi and fungal infections:

"Fungi are ubiquitous throughout nature and if left untreated many fungal infections in farmed and pet fish can be life threatening....."

http://www.thefishsite.com/articles/96/an-overview-of-fungus-fungi-and-fungal-infections


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

Seachem Paraguard markets itself as a safe alternative. It is a broad based med that is more like an anti septic and is ant fungal. Ive used it with good results however not in a case this severe. I wish you the best your a terrific owner.

"ParaGuard™ is the only fish and filter safe aldehyde based (10% by weight) parasite control product available. Unlike highly toxic and difficult to use formalin based medications, ParaGuard™ contains no formaldehyde or methanol and will not alter pH. ParaGuard™ employs a proprietary, synergistic blend of aldehydes, malachite green, and fish protective polymers that effectively and efficiently eradicates many ectoparasites on fish (e.g. ich, etc.) and external fungal/bacterial/viral lesions (e.g., fin rot). It is particularly useful in hospital and receiving tanks for new fish and whenever new fish are introduced to a community tank. For use in freshwater or marine."


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Out of curiosity, does your vet think lymphocystis could be a possibility in that area? It's a virus that creates cauliflower-like cysts. Most of the time, the cysts are all over but I'm wondering if the cysts would attack the weaker area of the body and gather there.


----------



## akhan (Nov 29, 2012)

Hi guys, I'm sorry it took me so long to come back to you, but I want to say how much I appreciate the way you care about my little fishy! 

I think fungi is something good to look into with paraguard, considering the research you all included about how oxalate crystals can sometimes be a byproduct of certain fungi. I finished his dose of kanamycin so I'm going to give him a break for right now and look into the paraguard in the future possibly. 

My vitachem hasn't come in yet, but the usnea lichen has and I'm excited to try it. I looked on the website about the dosing but if anybody has used it and has any advice about how to administer it please let me know. They suggest making a quart bath and adding 1 tbsp. of the 6 oz preparation, but I don't know how long he should stay in the bath or anything like that- so any suggestions? 

And about the lymphocistis- I wondered about that a lot too since the white growth does have that cauliflower like appearance to it. I don't know, the vet never mentioned anything of it, but then again I don't know if you'd be able to see or detect a virus in a biopsy or histopath examinations since it is so small. I've read quite a bit about that and there's nothing you can do to treat that- that's usually the general consensus? what would you say?

JB is so sweet he's watching me type on the computer right now haha


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Hi akhan. For the usnea bath, I would start with maybe 10 minutes and if he doesn't show any signs of distress, lengthen that to a half hour every few days. 

You are right, there is no treatment for lymphocystis - it usually clears up on its own after a few months and it is also usually nonfatal as long as the cysts don't interfere with eating, which fortunately isn't a problem here. 

According to my fish disease book, testing for viruses is possible but it doesn't specify how. It only states that it's best to do so with a live fish. 

I'm really happy JB is doing well despite what's going on with his back end. What a little fighter.


----------



## akhan (Nov 29, 2012)

Before I went on a family trip, I gave him the usnea bath for about 15 mins and afterwards he developed a hole again in that same spot in his dorsal fin- do you think that's a sign of distress? He's doing good; active and swimming


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

I'm not sure that would be a sign of distress unless the hole developed while he was IN the usnea bath, ie he was thrashing around a lot. I'm glad to hear he's active and swimming. He's an inspiration, being such a fighter like he is.


----------



## akhan (Nov 29, 2012)

I don't think he was thrashing in the bath. I gave him a second one today, but he still has that hole in his dorsal fin


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

How is he doing?


----------



## akhan (Nov 29, 2012)

He is doing really well! He's as active as ever and swimming well and eating normally  he has a small hole in his dorsal fin still but sometimes it seems to close up mostly and heal up. I'm keeping him in his smaller tank and I change his water completely every second day and give him the usnea bath on that same day. I love him immensely; my favorite part about having him in his smaller tank is that I can put him on my bedside table when I go to sleep and when I wake up I can see him staring at me or sleeping in the corner of his tank closest to me. Another cute behavioral change I've noticed since he lost his tail, he wags more to recompensate for it when he swims and I think it's the cutest thing. He's amazing. I'm going to continue to take the best care of him possible.


----------



## akhan (Nov 29, 2012)

Over the past two days I've noticed JB being sedentary. He is sitting on the bottom and pulsing his gill membranes pretty hard and I'm not sure what that means. He'll come up quickly for air and settle back down. He also didn't eat much yesterday. Any idea what might be going on with him these past few days or what I should do? I'm following my normal schedule with him but I thought he might be constipated and that I should perhaps fast him or feed him Daphnia for a day


----------



## akhan (Nov 29, 2012)

A quick response to this would be much appreciated. My fishy's eye became swollen a week ago and I treated him with Epsom salts and kanamycin thinking it was popeye. Recently he has been very sedentary, there's been alot of white particulate matter shedding from him, his plumage looks translucent and thin in some spots, and he's pulsing his gills hard. The vet could only think to suggest a baby aspirin to see if the anti-inflammatory might help his eye and everything that might have been going on with his tail. He said there's risks involved like kidney liver dysfunction or ulceration and there's no published literature on just adding an anti inflammatory to tank water. Please let me know what you think. Is ecotrin ok, should I even risk this, should I put a piece of the tablet in or crushed up. I'm worried and unsure if this is safe and/or helpful so please reply quickly with any ideas.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

What dose of Epsom salts are you using?


----------



## akhan (Nov 29, 2012)

Just a quarter teaspoon once every three days


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Ok... I haven't read through the whole thread in detail so I'm not sure how many tsp per gallon that equals out to, but with Epsom salts you can safely go up to 3tsp/g if you need to but most people start with a lower dose, like 1tsp/g.


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

I only found one pertinent article. An nonsteroidal anti-inflammatory drug (Diclofenac) was given to Rainbow trout. The kidneys were affected adversely. (But the liver and spleen were ok.) 

Here's an excerpt from the abstract:
_ The histopathological examinations of diclofenac-exposed fish revealed alterations of the kidney such as an hyaline droplet degeneration of the tubular epithelial cells and the occurrence of an interstitial nephritis. In the gills, the predominant finding consisted in a necrosis of pillar cells leading to damage of the capillary wall within the secondary lamellae. The lowest observed effect concentration (LOEC) at which both re nal lesions and alterations of the gills occurred was 5 μg/L. In contrast, the light microscopical examination of the liver, the gastro-intestinal tract, and the spleen did not reveal any histopathological alterations neither in diclofenac-exposed fish nor in solvent controls or control individuals. _

Source:
Toxic effects of the non-steroidal anti-inflammatory drug diclofenac : Part I: histopathological alterations and bioaccumulation in rainbow trout 
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0166445X04000967


----------



## akhan (Nov 29, 2012)

HELP PLEASE QUICKLY!!!!!!!! I'm going to the pet store right now to get him meds I just saw him develop dropsy and the pineconing within the last few hours. During this week he had just been receiving amoxicillin and getting 100 percent water changes and Epsom salt treatments everyday but his condition wasnt improving and I just noticed this right now. Please help I really love him tell me what I need to do


----------



## akhan (Nov 29, 2012)

this is a pic. He's still moving and swimming. His gills are panting really hard


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Can you find Kanaplex or kanamycin anywhere? If not, try API General Cure. It's an anti-parasite drug but the metronidazole may be of some help if the cause of his dropsy is an internal bacterial infection. Continue with the epsom salts as well. If you need to, you can raise the dosage to 3 tsps of epsom salts per gallon.

EDIT: Any other drug that is regularly available in stores beside Kanaplex will either not work because it won't absorb into the system (only good for topical infections) or will actually worsen the condition by affecting the kidneys.


----------



## akhan (Nov 29, 2012)

I also got lifeguard all in one in addition to the maracyns so please let me know quickly what I should do I don't want to hurt him


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Don't use the Maracyns. The only one that would have any effect is Maracyn 2 and it could damage the kidneys. Either the API General Cure if you have it or the Life Guard.

Fingers crossed for the little fighter.


----------



## akhan (Nov 29, 2012)

Is there anything I can do to revive him if I think he's gone


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Do you see any gill movement? If the gills are not movement, then I'm afraid it's too late.  I'm really sorry, akhans. This little guy was such an amazing fighter and a real inspiration.


----------



## akhan (Nov 29, 2012)

I don't think so but if they were moving what would need to be done? I'm giving him extra oxygen with an airstone


----------



## akhan (Nov 29, 2012)

I don't. But if there was gill movement what should I do. I'm bubbling extra oxygen to him with an airstone and warming his water up


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

One thing is for sure akhan you have done everything possible for the fish. Ive been right where you are trying everything for a loved dropsy victim. Truth is that once pine coned betta fish stand little chance as organ damage has already occurred and saving them is virtually impossible especially with underlying health issues. I personally don't think there is anything more you can do at this point. My heart goes out to you, all fish should have an owner like you.


----------



## akhan (Nov 29, 2012)

I went to a different vet today and he injected baytril into him and he handled it ok then he tried to feed him a little into his mouth and the stress of that was too much after that he stopped being active and his gills aren't moving now I don't know what to do


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Keep him dark... It reduces stress. Know at you have done everything you could for him.


----------



## akhan (Nov 29, 2012)

Is there any sort of betta fish epinephrine?


----------



## ReeseInPieces (Jul 31, 2013)

If he survives he is going to be in a lot of distress and pain (especially from pineconing) you have done everything you could have and he was lucky to have you. You will see him again when you go visit him under the rainbow bridge, I'm sure he will be waiting for you. Sorry to hear, I've been following this thread for a few days to see his progress.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

akhan, as far as I'm aware there's no fishy epinephrine.  I'm really sorry. If the gills have stopped moving, he's gone. I'm so sorry. You have done so much for him and impressed everyone with your devotion to him. I'm so sorry. I wish I had something different to tell you.


----------

